# Law under git control



## hukadan (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,

In my country, someone started to put our national law under git control (going back to 1803!). His point of view is that a new version of the law is just a commit to an existing law. He also thinks that this presentation is easier to read and make law modifications accessible to a broader audience. I found the concept interesting enough to share it with you. You can find his repository here with an example with one of our recent law modification here. Compared to the official equivalent of the modification, it seems to me that the git version is clearer. He also implemented a static website as a proof of concept exploiting the git features.

Are there similar projects in your respective countries?

P.S.: sorry for the non English links, but for obvious reasons I could not do otherwise.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 14, 2015)

Here is a German version: https://github.com/bundestag/gesetze

But it does not seem to be an active project (judging by their lack of tweets  + no recent commits).


----------

